# My Golden, my cow?



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Does eating grass upset her stomach?


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> Does eating grass upset her stomach?


no, not at all. No gagging, vomiting. 
She just seems to like it. My other dog liked it too, but just to snack on occasionally


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

oh gosh my goldens are like that as well, and I joke i have cows too!! they even have a favourite type of grass, its really obvious and pretty hilarious. neither of them have upset tummies, poops are great etc good appetite totally normal. they just seem to enjoy munching on it and we encounter it during our walk or when I off leash them in a field. 

I think as long as they aren't ill, or eating enough grass to make them throw up or have weird poops it's harmless.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have called both of my Goldens my little cows. Both love to graze, and they even had/have their favourite kinds of grass. I let Shala graze - it's against the law here to spray chemicals on grass so I know it's safe, especially in the parks. I know Shala also eats it for the moisture when she's been playing. She is so bad about drinking water at the park, so I let her eat the grass.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

She is tearing up holes in my yard though. I mean if she wants to be a lawnmower, awesome, but how do I stop her from ripping it out by the roots?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The longer blades of grass tend to make my dogs throw up. I stop them. They find them on our walks.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

All my dogs have eaten grass - mostly the tender spring grass or the long stuff along the fence line. Our first dog's nick name was Molly Moo-Moo because of how much grass she ate. My current girl loves to pull it up by the roots (and yes, leave bald patches in the yard), though I don't think she actually eats much of it. I love being able to just let her be out in the (securely-fenced) yard by herself, so I've come to accept that we won't have a picture perfect lawn. FWIW both dogs were worse about it when they were puppies, so you may eventually see some improvement. The only time it causes me concern is when the long grass starts showing up in the poop, since I worry about it getting impacted or wrapping into the intestines like a string. When that happens, we try to monitor a bit more closely for awhile...

That said, I would be concerned about spraying ANYTHING on the lawn. Lawn chemicals have been implemented in lymphoma in dogs and I don't trust the whole claim of "it's fine after a rain or two." Goldens are so prone to cancer anyway, I figure why take the chance of doing _anything _that might raise that risk... Just my two cents...


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

pawsnpaca said:


> All my dogs have eaten grass - mostly the tender spring grass or the long stuff along the fence line. Our first dog's nick name was Molly Moo-Moo because of how much grass she ate. My current girl loves to pull it up by the roots (and yes, leave bald patches in the yard), though I don't think she actually eats much of it. I love being able to just let her be out in the (securely-fenced) yard by herself, so I've come to accept that we won't have a picture perfect lawn. FWIW both dogs were worse about it when they were puppies, so you may eventually see some improvement. The only time it causes me concern is when the long grass starts showing up in the poop, since I worry about it getting impacted or wrapping into the intestines like a string. When that happens, we try to monitor a bit more closely for awhile...
> 
> That said, I would be concerned about spraying ANYTHING on the lawn. Lawn chemicals have been implemented in lymphoma in dogs and I don't trust the whole claim of "it's fine after a rain or two." Goldens are so prone to cancer anyway, I figure why take the chance of doing _anything _that might raise that risk... Just my two cents...


We have it sprayed 3 times a year..
March, july and Sept

We keep her off for over a week and definitely wouldnt let her chew on it. 
It is supposedly safe after it dries within an hour for kids and pets but I dont trust it.
If we don't spray the crab grass, dandelions and creeping charlie take over and the city will spray with some nasty chemicals and fine you.
It's better to use something supposedly safe than something you dont know


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

pawsnpaca said:


> All my dogs have eaten grass - mostly the tender spring grass or the long stuff along the fence line. Our first dog's nick name was Molly Moo-Moo because of how much grass she ate. My current girl loves to pull it up by the roots (and yes, leave bald patches in the yard), though I don't think she actually eats much of it. I love being able to just let her be out in the (securely-fenced) yard by herself, so I've come to accept that we won't have a picture perfect lawn. FWIW both dogs were worse about it when they were puppies, so you may eventually see some improvement. The only time it causes me concern is when the long grass starts showing up in the poop, since I worry about it getting impacted or wrapping into the intestines like a string. When that happens, we try to monitor a bit more closely for awhile...
> 
> That said, I would be concerned about spraying ANYTHING on the lawn. Lawn chemicals have been implemented in lymphoma in dogs and I don't trust the whole claim of "it's fine after a rain or two." Goldens are so prone to cancer anyway, I figure why take the chance of doing _anything _that might raise that risk... Just my two cents...


My old girl did die of cancer.. she was almost 15. Was it related to the spray? I doubt it but she was exposed to the same thing her whole life


----------

